# She Shines Collection - What I Learned About Them That You Might Want To Know



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

I was talking to a friend from MAC who told me something very interesting about the She Shines Pigment collection.

From what my friend said, this collection is merely all of the existing MAC pigments that the pros have been mixing for years.  MAC just decided to pay someone to pre mix them and sell them - kind of like ready made food vs, buying ingredients and making it yourself.

So, if that is true, then all of the She Shines pigments can be mixed from existing MAC pigments.  

For instance, I have made Golder's Green out of Golden Olive and Kelly, but I prefer Sweetscents Kelly, because Kelly from MAC has a grayish whitish pearl in it which mixed with the gold in Golden Olive to make it a touch more muddy than I like.

After I thought about this, I decided to see if I could use exclusively MAC pigments to make Parrot.

And I succeeded!!!!


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 8, 2006)

Woah!!! Impressive Parrot!!!
What did you use please? In which quantities?
PLMK!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_Woah!!! Impressive Parrot!!!
What did you use please? In which quantities?
PLMK!!!_

 
HAHAHA I am so sorry- I forgot to post that!  HAHAHAHa

Talk about FRUSTRATING you guys!!!  

Okay, here is what I used, but you have to fine tune it to make it just right

3parts Teal pigment
2 parts Blue Pigment (like the Rebel Rock Blue)
1 part Chartreuse pigment

Like I said, you have to fine tune it- I have to- because I am a perfectionist.

To make it EXACTLY like parrot, I would think a tiny touch of the old d/c matte light blue would do it, but most people like the lack of powdery look in the pigments vs. Parrot shadow.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 8, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## lianna (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually your version of Parrot looks even better and more vibrant than the original! Great job!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 8, 2006)

That was amazing. Of course I could not mix all that and get the same results. I pray MAC spies see this post and they decide to come out with a Parrot pigment. I'd buy that in a heart beat.


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey! Yeah! I got a Parrot Pigment too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I used more Blue though:

3 parts Teal pigment
3 parts Blue Pigment (Rebel Rock Blue)
1 part Chartreuse pigment

To make sure of the color I compare it to the Aegan e/s from Cargo which is similar to Parrot and I ddi some testing as I added the 1 more part of Blue.
With only 2 parts, it seems too teal, not similar to the swatch above.
The pigment makes it look so much more concentrated and shiny, it's amazing!!!

I am now going to press it as a shadow as I don't have the real Parrot.

Thank you so much Colorqueen!!!
Let me know if you have any other tips like that! I also want to make a Lucky Green by the way.

Steph


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_Hey! Yeah! I got a Parrot Pigment too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I used more Blue though:

3 parts Teal pigment
3 parts Blue Pigment (Rebel Rock Blue)
1 part Chartreuse pigment

To make sure of the color I compare it to the Aegan e/s from Cargo which is similar to Parrot and I ddi some testing as I added the 1 more part of Blue.
With only 2 parts, it seems too teal, not similar to the swatch above.
The pigment makes it look so much more concentrated and shiny, it's amazing!!!

I am now going to press it as a shadow as I don't have the real Parrot.

Thank you so much Colorqueen!!!
Let me know if you have any other tips like that! I also want to make a Lucky Green by the way.

Steph_

 
I found that parrot was more teal than I originaly thought, because I started with half blue and half teal.  It was way too blue.

However, I figure, use it any way you want to.  Whatever looks prettiest.

I figured that with all of the pressing going on that people would love to be able to make their own parrot.  

As for the lucky green- there is an exact match in Sweetscents for lucky green.  It is called 12th night.  

I have not tried to mix it from MAC pigments yet because I was happy enough with the 12th night.

If I mess around and find it in MAC pigments, I will try to post it.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I was talking to a friend from MAC who told me something very interesting about the She Shines Pigment collection.

From what my friend said, this collection is merely all of the existing MAC pigments that the pros have been mixing for years.  *MAC just decided to pay someone to pre mix them and sell them* - kind of like ready made food vs, buying ingredients and making it yourself.

So, if that is true, then all of the She Shines pigments can be mixed from existing MAC pigments....
_

 
no wonder every one of them looked like a mashup of existing piggies, but sadly, I will still buy it.  i need a backbone

good job on the "parrot"  i'm sure heaps of girls will be happy now


----------



## channierose (Jun 8, 2006)

oh wow.  this is great to know, since i felt bad about not being able to spend money on pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if anyone finds a way to make sunpepper, please post!


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 8, 2006)

What is Sweetscents??? Where can I find it please?






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I found that parrot was more teal than I originaly thought, because I started with half blue and half teal.  It was way too blue.

However, I figure, use it any way you want to.  Whatever looks prettiest.

I figured that with all of the pressing going on that people would love to be able to make their own parrot.  

As for the lucky green- there is an exact match in Sweetscents for lucky green.  It is called 12th night.  

I have not tried to mix it from MAC pigments yet because I was happy enough with the 12th night.

If I mess around and find it in MAC pigments, I will try to post it._


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 8, 2006)

She Shines is in My Pro Store since today! I'll go have a look later this afternoon!


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 8, 2006)

This is fantastic!  Thank you very much for sharing this.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 8, 2006)

EXACTLY why i'm passing up on this collection...

wow, i'm in love with your version of parrot, the metallic i think is even better than the original!


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_What is Sweetscents??? Where can I find it please?_

 
they make pigments.  sweetscents is their webpage address iirc


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jun 8, 2006)

How are these mixed? Just stirred up together or did you add mixing medium??


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! That's fantastic....we all know what I'll be doing tonight then


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_What is Sweetscents??? Where can I find it please?_

 
www.sweetscents.com

The site is not very good yet.  I have some reviews in the misc review area here.

I also have a lot of photos of their stuff on me on makeupalley.com as well under two accounts.  Do a search for Sweetscents.

There are others there that are posting them too.

If you go to the mica link, go to page two of that link and then at the bottom of the price list there is an offer for 12    10g containers for a price- it ends up being about $35 including shipping if you order in the US.  I am not sure about foreign prices.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_She Shines is in My Pro Store since today! I'll go have a look later this afternoon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh boy!  Let us know what you think.  Many photos on the skin make them look VERY light, I am concerned about that.  Try them on, OK?


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_How are these mixed? Just stirred up together or did you add mixing medium??_

 

I just mixed them up.  The photo was taken DRY over a light base.  I think it might have been Luna CCB, but I can not remember.


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, I am going now, I will take my camera to take pictures of the swacthes.
Not sure though if they will allow me to take picture in the store.
I may just end up take back my arm with the swatches back home before I take pictures! LOL! I will look like a cloown!

I am steph9 on MUA by the way.


Talk to you later! 







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Oh boy!  Let us know what you think.  Many photos on the skin make them look VERY light, I am concerned about that.  Try them on, OK?_


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 8, 2006)

wow! what an awesome job you did!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_Ok, I am going now, I will take my camera to take pictures of the swacthes.
Not sure though if they will allow me to take picture in the store.
I may just end up take back my arm with the swatches back home before I take pictures! LOL! I will look like a cloown!

I am steph9 on MUA by the way.


Talk to you later! 



_

 

Okay!  I will look for you either there or here!  If I am not online when you post them, will you send me a page on MUA to let me know you posted photos?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 8, 2006)

i didn't see Kelly on Sweetscents, which color were you using?


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2006)

I really like the new pigments there are a few that look kinda the same in the jar but on the skin next to eachother (depending on the base) they look really different I would at least get some samples to compare.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 9, 2006)

Speaking of Parrot.. Does anyone happen to have their original box that Parrot came in when they bought it?
I'd like to know the list of ingredients, if anyone could?
Thanks!


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Swatches*

I went to the Mac Pro and I wanted to post you some swatches tonight but I am experiencing a lot of problems:
1- My camera took some awfull pictures and I had to take some other pictures once at home of some new swatches.
2-My camera takes too big pictures and i can't post any neither on Specktra nor or MUA...
I am really pissed!!!
My husband wants to get me a new camera, in fact this one is his...

-But overall, I have to admitt that Azreal Blue is the nicest.
-Golder's Green is very pretty too, very green, and shimmertime is barely visible on my skin and I am a NW15. But I like it. Nice I guess on a darker skin such as a N5.
-Night Light is a very dark green, nice as an eye liner?
--Sunnydaze is a warm Gold Dusk, more Golden, stunning.
-Sunpepper is very sheer. I am a bit disappointed by it. Dark and sheer?
Unsual. I don't know how it can be used yet.
Dazzleray is almost COCO!!! But has nore gold in it if you have a very good eye for color, you will see it. It's a good replacement for Coco and I think that it's even nicer!

I hope that helped a bit...
Only one more week to go guys, be patient!

I will edit a post on the new coming collections tomorrow.
Steph


----------



## laa_cat (Jun 9, 2006)

almost all digital cameras take big pics, the better the camera is, the bigger the picture is. The best way is to install photo editting software that can resize your pic. That's really easy. I am using Faststone now which is free.

Anyways, can't wait for your pics!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_I went to the Mac Pro and I wanted to post you some swatches tonight but I am experiencing a lot of problems:
1- My camera took some awfull pictures and I had to take some other pictures once at home of some new swatches.
2-My camera takes too big pictures and i can't post any neither on Specktra nor or MUA...
I am really pissed!!!
My husband wants to get me a new camera, in fact this one is his...

-But overall, I have to admitt that Azreal Blue is the nicest.
-Golder's Green is very pretty too, very green, and shimmertime is barely visible on my skin and I am a NW15. But I like it. Nice I guess on a darker skin such as a N5.
-Night Light is a very dark green, nice as an eye liner?
--Sunnydaze is a warm Gold Dusk, more Golden, stunning.
-Sunpepper is very sheer. I am a bit disappointed by it. Dark and sheer?
Unsual. I don't know how it can be used yet.
Dazzleray is almost COCO!!! But has nore gold in it if you have a very good eye for color, you will see it. It's a good replacement for Coco and I think that it's even nicer!

I hope that helped a bit...
Only one more week to go guys, be patient!

I will edit a post on the new coming collections tomorrow.
Steph



_

 
When you take the pics and put them on your computer, open them in microsoft photoeditor or in even paint, and resize them, then you can upload them to photobucket and post thumbnails for people to click on!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_....

-But overall, I have to admitt that Azreal Blue is the nicest.
-Golder's Green is very pretty too, very green, and shimmertime is barely visible on my skin and I am a NW15. But I like it. Nice I guess on a darker skin such as a N5.
-Night Light is a very dark green, nice as an eye liner?
--Sunnydaze is a warm Gold Dusk, more Golden, stunning.
-Sunpepper is very sheer. I am a bit disappointed by it. Dark and sheer?
Unsual. I don't know how it can be used yet.
Dazzleray is almost COCO!!! But has nore gold in it if you have a very good eye for color, you will see it. It's a good replacement for Coco and I think that it's even nicer!_

 
I agree with you about Azreal Blue.  It looks the prettiest from the pics I have seen.  If Sunnydaze is a warm Gold Dusk it will be what I was hoping Gold Dusk would be.  I can't wait.


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I agree with you about Azreal Blue.  It looks like prettiest from the pics I have seen.  If Sunnydaze is a warm Gold Dusk it will be what I was hoping Gold Dusk would be.  I can't wait._

 
I have the jars in front of me and sunnydaze is more like coco then anything else and dazzle ray is more of the warmer color I think.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_i didn't see Kelly on Sweetscents, which color were you using?_

 
I think that you have to ask for Kelly from the lady when you order at the end.  I order the 12 pack of 10g jars and you have to list what you want in the notes at the end anyway, so we all just put kelly in there. 

They have not redone the site yet to include all of their 350 colors.  :/


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

I paged you about this- I can help.







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_I went to the Mac Pro and I wanted to post you some swatches tonight but I am experiencing a lot of problems:
1- My camera took some awfull pictures and I had to take some other pictures once at home of some new swatches.
2-My camera takes too big pictures and i can't post any neither on Specktra nor or MUA...
I am really pissed!!!
My husband wants to get me a new camera, in fact this one is his...

-But overall, I have to admitt that Azreal Blue is the nicest.
-Golder's Green is very pretty too, very green, and shimmertime is barely visible on my skin and I am a NW15. But I like it. Nice I guess on a darker skin such as a N5.
-Night Light is a very dark green, nice as an eye liner?
--Sunnydaze is a warm Gold Dusk, more Golden, stunning.
-Sunpepper is very sheer. I am a bit disappointed by it. Dark and sheer?
Unsual. I don't know how it can be used yet.
Dazzleray is almost COCO!!! But has nore gold in it if you have a very good eye for color, you will see it. It's a good replacement for Coco and I think that it's even nicer!

I hope that helped a bit...
Only one more week to go guys, be patient!

I will edit a post on the new coming collections tomorrow.
Steph



_


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_Speaking of Parrot.. Does anyone happen to have their original box that Parrot came in when they bought it?
I'd like to know the list of ingredients, if anyone could?
Thanks!_

 
What are you looking for specficially?


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 9, 2006)

i thought i was going to get a few of the pigments, but when i saw them in person, they were quite boring.  Since i was in the pro store i checked out the 'normal' stand and that was waaaay more exciting!

great job on the parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), you can press em and have it as an e/s


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 9, 2006)

I totally felt like i was looking at 'mixtures' of pigments when i saw this collection. Though i don't know what Dazzleray is a mix of? That's the one i bought.

SunPepper = Blue Brown + Rose to me!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_i thought i was going to get a few of the pigments, but when i saw them in person, they were quite boring.  Since i was in the pro store i checked out the 'normal' stand and that was waaaay more exciting!

great job on the parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), you can press em and have it as an e/s_

 
What normal ones did you get?  I was seriously thinking of buying some of the *normal* ones and forgetting some of the She Shines ones, but I might cave anyway and get She Shines- I only wish I could see them in person -THAT would solve a lot!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I totally felt like i was looking at 'mixtures' of pigments when i saw this collection. Though i don't know what Dazzleray is a mix of? That's the one i bought.

SunPepper = Blue Brown + Rose to me!_

 
Oooo I wish I could go see these before buying.  But I am forced to order only.  Then it is too late to try again.


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_What normal ones did you get?  I was seriously thinking of buying some of the *normal* ones and forgetting some of the She Shines ones, but I might cave anyway and get She Shines- I only wish I could see them in person -THAT would solve a lot!!!_

 
The she shines pigments are so EH, i saw the pics online and was so excited.  Maybe you could get some cheap small samples, then figure out which full jars you'd want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I can't imagine how annoying it must be not being able to see things in life.  Well, since the uk didnt get sweetie cake i kinda understand. 

I didnt get any of the standard ones from pro i have a few jars and lots of samples that i hardly use.  I felt there weren't any stand outs, maybe azreal blue but i wouldnt buy a whole jar of it since its not something i'd use much.  Golders Green was a huge let down for me, it was quite bland.  I decided to just get the two greens from lure.

The funny thing is, the first jar from the stand i picked up, i thougt YES IM GETTIN THIS, tested it, it was so pretty... then i looked at the label and it was melon, which i already have hehe!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

Melon!  HAHAHAH

I have done that.  I get all wowed in a store about something and it is one I already have!

I am thinking of buying Landscape Green, Pink Vivid, French Violet, and a few others.  I love the mattes sometimes depending on the colors.  Pink Vivid is gorgeous.

I have like 45 MAC pigments, so I am not sure what else there is to get- but I want a few other pigments that are worth getting.  

I want to see the new ones so badly, but by the time I get samples, they will be sold out anyway.  But then again, there is nothing more frustrating than buying new pigments and then being bored and disappointed when you see them.

The see saw continues to bounce up and down......

MAC is kind of frustrating now.  






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_The she shines pigments are so EH, i saw the pics online and was so excited.  Maybe you could get some cheap small samples, then figure out which full jars you'd want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I can't imagine how annoying it must be not being able to see things in life.  Well, since the uk didnt get sweetie cake i kinda understand. 

I didnt get any of the standard ones from pro i have a few jars and lots of samples that i hardly use.  I felt there weren't any stand outs, maybe azreal blue but i wouldnt buy a whole jar of it since its not something i'd use much.  Golders Green was a huge let down for me, it was quite bland.  I decided to just get the two greens from lure.

The funny thing is, the first jar from the stand i picked up, i thougt YES IM GETTIN THIS, tested it, it was so pretty... then i looked at the label and it was melon, which i already have hehe!_


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Melon!  HAHAHAH

I have done that.  I get all wowed in a store about something and it is one I already have!

I am thinking of buying Landscape Green, Pink Vivid, French Violet, and a few others.  I love the mattes sometimes depending on the colors.  Pink Vivid is gorgeous.

I have like 45 MAC pigments, so I am not sure what else there is to get- but I want a few other pigments that are worth getting.  

I want to see the new ones so badly, but by the time I get samples, they will be sold out anyway.  But then again, there is nothing more frustrating than buying new pigments and then being bored and disappointed when you see them.

The see saw continues to bounce up and down......

MAC is kind of frustrating now._

 
those 3 are really pretty and I have bought the she shines already.. and really they are all very nice the ones I' would rebuy (and am buying back ups of are) 
dazzle ray -its a really light warm hunny brown
sunpepper - its a dark brown with silver -totally beautiful 
nightlight - is a darker olive green 
azreal blue - light sky blue frost with silver (need to put a blue base under it so it shows more blue) 
golders green - light mintie gold green 

shimmertime and sunnydaze are very pretty but they arent worth it I think, sunnydaze is like a shade or two darker then coco and shimmertime.. its pretty light pale pink I can try to take some more pictures for you tomorrow if you would like


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 10, 2006)

You are right! I am not used to the names yet! I mad a mistake.
So Sunnydaze is the new generation Coco and Dazzleray the warm Gold Dusk.
It's easier to compare them like this I guess, but they are more complex than that though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_I have the jars in front of me and sunnydaze is more like coco then anything else and dazzle ray is more of the warmer color I think._


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 10, 2006)

Can't you return them ifyou don't like them? Assuming that you get the samples and the full jars, if you don't like them, you can just return the full jars, can't you?
I am sending you a PM.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Melon!  HAHAHAH

I have done that.  I get all wowed in a store about something and it is one I already have!

I am thinking of buying Landscape Green, Pink Vivid, French Violet, and a few others.  I love the mattes sometimes depending on the colors.  Pink Vivid is gorgeous.

I have like 45 MAC pigments, so I am not sure what else there is to get- but I want a few other pigments that are worth getting.  

I want to see the new ones so badly, but by the time I get samples, they will be sold out anyway.  But then again, there is nothing more frustrating than buying new pigments and then being bored and disappointed when you see them.

The see saw continues to bounce up and down......

MAC is kind of frustrating now._


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you so much for your advice!!!
I will have to try that!
My camera only gave me blurry pictures aftre 3 swatches trials so I gave up...
Hopefully someone else will be able to do so for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_almost all digital cameras take big pics, the better the camera is, the bigger the picture is. The best way is to install photo editting software that can resize your pic. That's really easy. I am using Faststone now which is free.

Anyways, can't wait for your pics!_


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_Thank you so much for your advice!!!
I will have to try that!
My camera only gave me blurry pictures aftre 3 swatches trials so I gave up...
Hopefully someone else will be able to do so for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is probably too late, & you probably already know, but if you use Macro function, it helps to focus on close up pics, sometimes you have to play w/ the zoom b/c it's finicky OR you're battery might be low.  Mine always blurs images even w/ flash & in natural light if the battery is low.


----------



## pinkfeet (Jun 10, 2006)

Well if I like the colors when I go to the counter, I will buy them. 

I dont have the time or the inclination to mix pigments, or press them or do whatever needs to be done to get a certain " color " , I want to reach in my dressing table, pull out a color and use it. 

I dont want to spend an afternoon mixing this color and this color and this part and that part to get a certain color. 

I am sure its fun for a lot of you guys but I have no interest in it, I just want to buy it, use it and thats all folks!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jun 10, 2006)

So if the new pigments are mixes of existing ones, does anyone know how to recreate any of the other new pigments?

Thanks!


----------



## bebs (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_So if the new pigments are mixes of existing ones, does anyone know how to recreate any of the other new pigments?

Thanks!_

 
azreal blue I dont think there is a mix
same with sunpepper (both choc. brown and coco beach are to different)
night light - again with this one dont think there is one
dazzle ray again with no clue, tan
sunny daze is a few shades darker then coco however 
shimmertime... no clue what it would be, probley a close match would be cool pink frost and something else? 
golders green - kelly green, chartruse, and a bit of golden olive or gold 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_Well if I like the colors when I go to the counter, I will buy them. 

I dont have the time or the inclination to mix pigments, or press them or do whatever needs to be done to get a certain " color " , I want to reach in my dressing table, pull out a color and use it. 

I dont want to spend an afternoon mixing this color and this color and this part and that part to get a certain color. 

I am sure its fun for a lot of you guys but I have no interest in it, I just want to buy it, use it and thats all folks!_

 
I'm really the same way I dont mix things to often. I'd like to get them and then just use them, have fun mixing them though if they are close to other ones


----------



## lemurian (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_So if the new pigments are mixes of existing ones, does anyone know how to recreate any of the other new pigments?

Thanks!_

 
That's a great question, and I have plenty of ideas, but frankly I think it's fishy that this would be a collection of just "mixes" of existing colors PLUS repromotes of Rose and Frost.  Mostly because it would seem like Frost was a big part of some of the "mixes", particularly Azreal Blue and Shimmertime.  I dunno, it just seems odd... 

Anyway, a couple of the colors do immediately strike me as being very easy to replicate with existing, permanant colors, like Nightlight = Dark Soul + Emerald Green + Chartreuse, Azrael Blue = Frost + Naval Blue + Clear Sky Blue, etc.  But I have my fingers crossed that there'll be something unique about each pigment, for instance Golder's Green looks like it has just a slight hint of seafoam.. !

Of course, I'm just going by swatches and descriptions at this point, so I could be way off


----------



## SMMY (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_Well if I like the colors when I go to the counter, I will buy them. 

I dont have the time or the inclination to mix pigments, or press them or do whatever needs to be done to get a certain " color " , I want to reach in my dressing table, pull out a color and use it. 

I dont want to spend an afternoon mixing this color and this color and this part and that part to get a certain color. 

I am sure its fun for a lot of you guys but I have no interest in it, I just want to buy it, use it and thats all folks!_

 
I agree with you on this. I don't have the time or the skill to mix my own pigments. Kudos to anyone who does though. I am still new enough to MAC that I am building my little collection. I'm quite excited that MAC is releasing so many new pigments at once. I can't wait for Nightlight, Golder's Green and Sunnydaze. I might get Sun Pepper too, since seeing the photos of it. Thank goodness MAC isn't releasing so many MSFs next month. More fundage for pigments.


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 11, 2006)

I love mixing pigments, it's fun but to be honest I want to have the exact colors that will come out and not approximates.
And shouln't we be happy that Mac is coming out with 7 new pigments intead of complaining about the colors, that some of you have't seen yet in person, and trying to recreate them? 
I am thrilled that all these new pigments are released, my wallet is not though...


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd like to recrate them if it would save me money.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_those 3 are really pretty and I have bought the she shines already.. and really they are all very nice the ones I' would rebuy (and am buying back ups of are) 
dazzle ray -its a really light warm hunny brown
sunpepper - its a dark brown with silver -totally beautiful 
nightlight - is a darker olive green 
azreal blue - light sky blue frost with silver (need to put a blue base under it so it shows more blue) 
golders green - light mintie gold green 

shimmertime and sunnydaze are very pretty but they arent worth it I think, sunnydaze is like a shade or two darker then coco and shimmertime.. its pretty light pale pink I can try to take some more pictures for you tomorrow if you would like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much for the info.  I would love to see more photos.  That helps a lot to have you tell me about them in detail too- I appreciate it since I have to order them all sight unseen.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_Can't you return them ifyou don't like them? Assuming that you get the samples and the full jars, if you don't like them, you can just return the full jars, can't you?
I am sending you a PM._

 

The amount of money it would cost to return them makes it not really worth it- because of the postage/gas factor.  I live in a very rural area, so unless I am returning a large amount of product, I don't bother with small bits.  It just is not cost effective.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_That's a great question, and I have plenty of ideas, but frankly I think it's fishy that this would be a collection of just "mixes" of existing colors PLUS repromotes of Rose and Frost.  Mostly because it would seem like Frost was a big part of some of the "mixes", particularly Azreal Blue and Shimmertime.  I dunno, it just seems odd... 

Anyway, a couple of the colors do immediately strike me as being very easy to replicate with existing, permanant colors, like Nightlight = Dark Soul + Emerald Green + Chartreuse, Azrael Blue = Frost + Naval Blue + Clear Sky Blue, etc.  But I have my fingers crossed that there'll be something unique about each pigment, for instance Golder's Green looks like it has just a slight hint of seafoam.. !

Of course, I'm just going by swatches and descriptions at this point, so I could be way off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Once I see them in person, I will be able to judge if this is true about the new ones being mixes of other existing pigments.  

As an artist, I am always mixing my own colors so it is not a hassle if I want to get a certain shade or tone, but when I am in a hurry doing my own makeup, I am with you guys- I would prefer to have them handy to grab most of the time.  

However, if someone is VERY tight on money and really wants a few colors, it is nice to know that they CAN be mixed if possible.

But I will see if what my friend told me is true when I see the pigments for myself.  I will see if they really ARE mixes of existing colors or not.

I have a lot of very close colors from Sweetscents that would be great subs too, so again if someone is really tight on money, that is another alternative to get the same colors for little$.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_I love mixing pigments, it's fun but to be honest I want to have the exact colors that will come out and not approximates.
And shouln't we be happy that Mac is coming out with 7 new pigments intead of complaining about the colors, that some of you have't seen yet in person, and trying to recreate them? 
I am thrilled that all these new pigments are released, my wallet is not though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, Steph, when you are in a position like I am, and I am not sure if my husband will even have a job after the owner/his boss of the small company he works for almost got killed Friday (and is in very very bad shape), you want to find any way possible to get the colors if possible-even if funds are very low or not there.  

I guess that is why I brought this up to begin with- not for the people who do not want to spend the money on all of them, but perhaps can't spend the money on all of them.


----------



## SMMY (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Once I see them in person, I will be able to judge if this is true about the new ones being mixes of other existing pigments.  

As an artist, I am always mixing my own colors so it is not a hassle if I want to get a certain shade or tone, but when I am in a hurry doing my own makeup, I am with you guys- I would prefer to have them handy to grab most of the time.  

However, if someone is VERY tight on money and really wants a few colors, it is nice to know that they CAN be mixed if possible.

But I will see if what my friend told me is true when I see the pigments for myself.  I will see if they really ARE mixes of existing colors or not.

I have a lot of very close colors from Sweetscents that would be great subs too, so again if someone is really tight on money, that is another alternative to get the same colors for little$._

 

I agree that for people on a tight monetary budget, getting samples or trying to make your own version of the new pigments with your own existing pigments is a great way to go. Plus it allows you some artistic creativity and a bit of license on what you can come up with. Who knows? I dare say some creative souls will come up with mixes that will trump the new releases and that we would all be envious of, to have in our collections. Colorqueen's version of Parrot is a case in point.

Me, I'm at the opposite end. No artistic skills (it took me forever to figure out the whole warm cool thing, even with endless staring at my veins in my wrist to determine if they were green or blue.). I imagine I'm not the only one here like this. I can't imagine trying to make up a similar mix to Golder's Green by looking at mixes I've made and guessing that they are close to MAC's version. I wish I could, but I'm not colorblind, just color-matching impaired. It's like my friends that can knit or paint, I'm envious of their skills, but in no way have the time or inclination to dedicate hours of my life to attempt to learn it, especially when I currently suck at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I work a full work week and commute over 500 miles a week. Somedays, I'm lucky to remember what my name is and where I parked my car. So for me, while not rich, time is more precious to me than money right now. I know of a couple other MAC fans, where time is more of an issue than money - not that we don't budget for these collections, it's just that time is a finite resource for many of us. So color me grateful that MAC is releasing so many lovely pigments all at once. I plan on ordering quite a few of them online sight unseen (oh the horror!) and take the risk that they will work for me. Having so many wonderful Specktra members who have posted pictures of the pigments in advance, is a big help for those of us that don't have the time to run to a MAC store when these are released to pick them up. I know if they don't work out with my coloring, they will always be good as samples for friends or swapping. So a big yay for MAC for releasing so many pigments all at once for us color and temporally-challenged MAC addicts.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_I agree that for people on a tight monetary budget, getting samples or trying to make your own version of the new pigments with your own existing pigments is a great way to go. Plus it allows you some artistic creativity and a bit of license on what you can come up with. Who knows? I dare say some creative souls will come up with mixes that will trump the new releases and that we would all be envious of, to have in our collections. Colorqueen's version of Parrot is a case in point.

Me, I'm at the opposite end. No artistic skills (it took me forever to figure out the whole warm cool thing, even with endless staring at my veins in my wrist to determine if they were green or blue.). I imagine I'm not the only one here like this. I can't imagine trying to make up a similar mix to Golder's Green by looking at mixes I've made and guessing that they are close to MAC's version. I wish I could, but I'm not colorblind, just color-matching impaired. It's like my friends that can knit or paint, I'm envious of their skills, but in no way have the time or inclination to dedicate hours of my life to attempt to learn it, especially when I currently suck at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I work a full work week and commute over 500 miles a week. Somedays, I'm lucky to remember what my name is and where I parked my car. So for me, while not rich, time is more precious to me than money right now. I know of a couple other MAC fans, where time is more of an issue than money - not that we don't budget for these collections, it's just that time is a finite resource for many of us. So color me grateful that MAC is releasing so many lovely pigments all at once. I plan on ordering quite a few of them online sight unseen (oh the horror!) and take the risk that they will work for me. Having so many wonderful Specktra members who have posted pictures of the pigments in advance, is a big help for those of us that don't have the time to run to a MAC store when these are released to pick them up. I know if they don't work out with my coloring, they will always be good as samples for friends or swapping. So a big yay for MAC for releasing so many pigments all at once for us color and temporally-challenged MAC addicts._

 

I am only disappointed with the quality of some of the newer MAC things- from pigments to shadows to lips etc.

I hope that these pigments are nicer than the Softwash grey- that texture is horrid.

I think that there are things for everyone at MAC and I am glad to see that they are providing a cross section of colors.

I myself am not that fond of the pastel or *barely there* colors, but many that I do makeup for DO prefer them, so it is nice to have them premixed to put on quickly.  I do not always have time to mix my own.  

I hope I can get the entire collection, being a pigment fanatic.  It would be nice!


----------



## fadedlace (Jun 18, 2006)

ah i wish i could get mine to look that close!

great job!


----------



## Swept.Away (Jun 18, 2006)

*wow, that's fantastic! they're almost exactly the same. Any ideas on how to mix up Sunpepper or Dazzleray?*


----------

